# Weel done, Cutty-Sark!



## High Eight (May 21, 2007)

To quote Burns.

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in current events. Apologies if somebody has already posted the news.

It seem that the historic tea and wool clipper Cutty Sark has had a near-miraculous escape from a (possibly deliberately started) fire. The hull of the ship has been damaged quite badly but not beyond repair and the masts, spars and rigging had already been removed for renovation along with a fair bit of other woodwork.

Full story here: BBC NEWS | England | London | Blaze ravages historic Cutty Sark


----------



## The Ace (May 21, 2007)

Well, she should've been at home anyway.  I'm glad she survived but I hope her caretakers show the scum responsible the meaning of 'Keel Hauling.'


----------



## nixie (May 21, 2007)

A shame, a beautiful ship gone up in flames


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 21, 2007)

The Cutty Sark is a wonderful boat, steeped in history, and close to the hearts of anyone who has taken part in the Cutty Sark Tall Ships Race, as I have on numerous occasions.

I can't understand why anyone would do this, but at least it's recoverable, and the rigging wasn't up anyway.

One word for people who do something like this: scum.


----------



## Talysia (May 21, 2007)

It's such a shame that a beautiful old ship should be subjected to this.  As Rane says; at least it's recoverable, but it's still a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## scalem X (May 21, 2007)

Ah the ship, I was thinking of the whisky brand .
Yeah even I would love to sail it once. Who sets fire to a ship .


----------



## HappyHippo (May 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, the same kind of people who vandalise phone boxes, mug old people, and microwave cats: bored and destructive ones.

It's sad that such an improtant piece of tangible history has been damaged, but the Cutty Sark has always given me the creeping evils. Going below decks is one of the most terrifying experiences I can have!

There are restorers who can fix almost anything in the world so the naked eye can't detect any difference - Cutty Sark will be fine in the end.


----------



## Rosemary (May 21, 2007)

What a shame!  It was a lovely ship.  I too hope they keel haul the culprits!


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 21, 2007)

Cutty-Sark sounds like a Brittish curse. I don't know why, I can just hear y'all saying: Bugger off, cutty sark!

OK I'm wierd.

But it's terribly sad to see any historic thing be destroyed.


----------



## j d worthington (May 22, 2007)

I'm with Ace: Keelhauling. Preferably when there are lots of barnacles on the keel, and lots of sharks in the vicinity.....

(And, yes... I'm referring to "from bow to stern", not "side to side"...)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 22, 2007)

It's very sad but when's somethings on public display (and that size) it's hard to protect.


----------



## The Ace (May 22, 2007)

DG, it actually means "Short shirt," in old scots, the ship's figurehead is the junior witch from Burn's 'Tam o' Shanter,' clutching the tail of Tam's mare Meg.  The Whisky, like the ship, was named after the witch.  In her time, her ablity to maintain 17 knots in all but the lightest breeze made her the fastest thing afloat.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 22, 2007)

I say make them walk the plank, or keelhall either one


----------



## hairymunky (May 24, 2007)

Good to see one of the Clyde's finest, having a lucky escape.

Should bring back national service for the likes of these idiots,
might make them gain a wee bit more respect.


----------

